# ~WTT Jan 2011~



## MiissMuffet

Hello :hi:

Woohoo WTT janurary 2011!!
Ok guys Here's the list- if I've missed you please let me know. Also let me know what number baby this will be and also if you are wanting a girl or boy (if you have a preference) :thumbup:

MiissMuffet- baby #2- :pink:
lillypiesmummy- baby #3 :pink:
Pilot
Barbles- baby #2
MrsWifey- baby #1
inertia63- baby #1
shopgirl771- baby #2
lauzie84- baby #2:yellow: (OH-team :blue:)
amber8907- baby #2 :blue:
Honeypot
Hodge-Podge- baby #1 :pink:
Jennifaerie- baby #1 :yellow:
Kittique- baby #1 :yellow:
Hanawanabump- baby #1
bumpy121-baby #2
anjadoem- baby #1 :yellow:
Tiger- baby #2 :pink:
Phantom- baby #1 :pink:
Achelois- baby #1 :yellow:
beccad- baby #1 :yellow:
Mommy2Be2011- baby #1 :pink:

:flower:


----------



## lillypiesmummy

ME! We will be ttc number 3 in january. My daughter will be 4 and my little boy will be 14 months when we start ttc.


----------



## MiissMuffet

lillypiesmummy said:


> ME! We will be ttc number 3 in january. My daughter will be 4 and my little boy will be 14 months when we start ttc.

Oh yay that's awesome! i hear the transition to 3 from 2 is easier to adjust to than 2 from 1 coz you already have the "multiple" thing under control :dance: 
My Ella is a little angel sleeps through the night, doesn't cry much, so whats the bet i'll be in for a shock with 2nd baby! :haha: 
Ella will be 10 months when in Janurary, so I'm hoping for a late 2011 baby- i really don't want another march baby as over here I was my most heavily pregnant in the hottest of summer it was cruel!!!:wacko:
x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Anyone else? :D


----------



## lillypiesmummy

Looks like its just us lol, i was heavily pregnant through a really hot summer with my daughter, its brutal lol. your right about the transition from 2-3 i think, its so chaotic here you wouldnt notice another baby :rofl: Your little one sounds like my harvey, he's a really easy baby too x


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'm sure there will be others as time nears. I'm so excited to have babies close in age! :dance: Me and my sister are 4 years apart i always wished we were closer!

The one good thing about being pregnant in summer was i could wear skirts and jandels. my pants wouldnt fit and neither would my shoes coz my feet were so swollen :haha:


----------



## Pilot

:wave:

January here as well! That is.. If we can mange to wait haha


----------



## MiissMuffet

I know right! I'm finding it hard to wait even though I have a 3 month old. Oh well if something happens sooner then so be it, but the plan is to wait until the new year. try and get a good xmas and new years in 1st- last year i was very pregnant and it was so very hot!!!


----------



## lynnikins

Andi i didnt know you wanted that small a gap , we are wtt till March/april 11


----------



## MiissMuffet

Yea i can't wait aye! It's been the plan for awhile, now it seems more of a possible reality! i'm sure i told u guys awhile back.Plus i'm expecting it to take a couple of months to actually fall pregnant anyway. if it happens straight away that's awesome, if it takes its time that's awesome too :)


----------



## samzi

shame this isnt a wtt general 2011 thread. were ttc no2 if all goes well, sept 2011


----------



## Barbles

Im going for January too (possibly Oct but doubt it). We have a little girl who will be 3 at the end of December. Was hoping for a summer 2011 baby but looks like it will be another winter wonder. Cannot wait ladies :thumbup:


----------



## MiissMuffet

samzi said:


> shame this isnt a wtt general 2011 thread. were ttc no2 if all goes well, sept 2011

You are still welcome to stick around! :hugs: I didn't make a general one as there already is one so I thought id do a wee jan 11 one. I'm guessing it will take a couple months or so, so i'm not expecting to concieve straight away in jan. I would also like a summer baby, if all goes well we will have a late 2011 baby (which is summer here) 
:flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Barbles said:


> Im going for January too (possibly Oct but doubt it). We have a little girl who will be 3 at the end of December. Was hoping for a summer 2011 baby but looks like it will be another winter wonder. Cannot wait ladies :thumbup:

Winter babies are awesome :thumbup: We can stay snuggly warm inside and rug up to head out. And the clothes are awesome. My faves are ella's snowboaring pants :) Plus you don't feel guilty for staying home all day :winkwink:


----------



## Barbles

I gotta say I did like my snuggly duvet days when she was a newborn and all the lovely little dresses and tights you get in winter. 
I cannot wait for January, we 'should' (fx'd) be in our new house, be trying for our second child and my lovely daughter will be 3 (cant believe she is so big already). It will be a good month. x


----------



## MrsWifey

Been TTC for 8 months but putting it on hold to move house/jobs in august. Not sure if we'll be patient enough to wait until jan to ttc but the rest of the forum makes me want to keep going now so I hoping you ladies will help me to be patient!!


----------



## inertia63

We will be TTC #1 in Jan 2011 :)

Not too long to go now!


----------



## MiissMuffet

it's not long! 6 months! :) New year- new start!!

I hope everyones having a good day (or night) :hugs: x


----------



## shopgirl771

hi all. can i join in?
im in one of my extra broody phases so wtt is right at the front of my mind just now.

i have a 2month old son and i got v. broody for #2 straight after his birth but we decided it would be too much stress being pregnant and looking after a v. young baby all at the same time so we decided to hold off until jan 11. 

right now i kinda feel like since im getting more and more familiar with jacob and were settling into a routine i could cope being pregnant so im all bummed out. i know its terrible but were still gonna wait til jan as then i can go back to work and claim my SMP again. wed struggle otherwise.

so anyway hello fellow wtt jan 11-ers :wave:


----------



## MiissMuffet

shopgirl771 said:


> hi all. can i join in?
> im in one of my extra broody phases so wtt is right at the front of my mind just now.
> 
> i have a 2month old son and i got v. broody for #2 straight after his birth but we decided it would be too much stress being pregnant and looking after a v. young baby all at the same time so we decided to hold off until jan 11.
> 
> right now i kinda feel like since im getting more and more familiar with jacob and were settling into a routine i could cope being pregnant so im all bummed out. i know its terrible but were still gonna wait til jan as then i can go back to work and claim my SMP again. wed struggle otherwise.
> 
> so anyway hello fellow wtt jan 11-ers :wave:

ofcourse, welcome :hi:
we r in similar situations- v young babies and broody already! Time will go fast though.
My friend pointed out a fact of trying again in Jan- baby #1 might not be out of her cot by the time #2 needs it. I really don't want to have to get another cot. But waiting would be the sensible, boring thing to do. And sensible I am not, so 1 cot or 2, we'll still be trying in jan lol

x


----------



## shopgirl771

good point :dohh:


----------



## MiissMuffet

It is isn't it!! Really don't see that stopping us though. Then there is the pram! Will need a double pram!! Ah well- all do-able :winkwink: How has your day been hun?


----------



## lauzie84

:hi:

Hi ladies - nothings set in stone, but I think me and OH will be TTC #2 in Jan 11. Amy is just over 3 months now, so will be over 9 months when we try. OH is wanting to TTC already, but we have agreed on Dec/prob Jan when I'm back at work x


----------



## MiissMuffet

:hi: our babies are very close in age!! :D


----------



## lauzie84

Hiiii - yes I remember you from 3rd tri - but I had only just joined, so was very shy and didn't post much. You're so lucky your LO is sleeping through the night - Amy is still up 2 maybe 3 times xx


----------



## Pilot

MiissMuffet said:


> I know right! I'm finding it hard to wait even though I have a 3 month old. Oh well if something happens sooner then so be it, but the plan is to wait until the new year. try and get a good xmas and new years in 1st- last year i was very pregnant and it was so very hot!!!

Yea :hugs: And then your LO gets at least one Christmas alone! Although will be too small to remember :haha:


----------



## shopgirl771

MiissMuffet said:


> It is isn't it!! Really don't see that stopping us though. Then there is the pram! Will need a double pram!! Ah well- all do-able :winkwink: How has your day been hun?

quite. im hoping if we need 2 cots it will be an excuse to bug oh about getting a 2 bed flat/house sooner rather than later hahahaha!

was thinking about wearing #2 and using pram for #1 but i struggle wearing jacob now and hes only 2 months :shrug: i saw a woman doing it the other day and she seemed to be coping. maybe im just a wimp :cry:

better get off now and start packing for me hols tomorrow. hope ur good and try and catch up when i get a mo.
x


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls....

I'm 23, OH is 24.

We are WTT #1 and we are starting TTC at xmas time so lets call its Jan 2011!

So excited the waiting is killing me.

At the moment I am not on the pill and we dont use condoms. He pulls out most the time. I am also using a persona but we dont take much notice of the not having sex on red days thing just using it to track my cycles and know when I ovulate so I should catch quicker.

I have some fertility problems. I have a blocked left tube and a dodgy left ovary so I have that to contend with when we start.

I am waiting cause OH isnt ready yet and my probation is up in November for my job so I'll be nice and safe for maternity leave!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

4magpies said:


> Hey girls....
> 
> I'm 23, OH is 24.
> 
> We are WTT #1 and we are starting TTC at xmas time so lets call its Jan 2011!
> 
> So excited the waiting is killing me.
> 
> At the moment I am not on the pill and we dont use condoms. He pulls out most the time. I am also using a persona but we dont take much notice of the not having sex on red days thing just using it to track my cycles and know when I ovulate so I should catch quicker.
> 
> I have some fertility problems. I have a blocked left tube and a dodgy left ovary so I have that to contend with when we start.
> 
> I am waiting cause OH isnt ready yet and my probation is up in November for my job so I'll be nice and safe for maternity leave!
> 
> xxx

:hi:
I hope the wait goes speedy fast for you and you have no problems concieving!!! Baby dust to u xxx


----------



## EllaUmbrella

Hello, this is my first post!

So OH and I are going to start TTC in Jan 2011, for our first one. We are waiting b/c (1) OH not ready and (2) we are going on a big overseas trip for the Christmas holiday - I don't need to be throwing up while on holiday...

We will both be 30 by the time we start trying. I'm slightly concerned about how old we will be, BUT there was noooo way we were ready in our mid-20's which is when we met! :haha:

Since others seem to already have children - how have your jobs handled your time off? I am in the U.S. if that makes a difference. (Or maybe that should be a different post, just correct me if that's the case, I'm a newbie...) 

[[P.S. Just noticed your "IRL" child is named Ella, that is not *actually* my name, it's from a catchy song from the singer Rhianna & that's how I picked it, just fyi :) ]]


----------



## MiissMuffet

EllaUmbrella said:


> Hello, this is my first post!
> 
> So OH and I are going to start TTC in Jan 2011, for our first one. We are waiting b/c (1) OH not ready and (2) we are going on a big overseas trip for the Christmas holiday - I don't need to be throwing up while on holiday...
> 
> We will both be 30 by the time we start trying. I'm slightly concerned about how old we will be, BUT there was noooo way we were ready in our mid-20's which is when we met! :haha:
> 
> Since others seem to already have children - how have your jobs handled your time off? I am in the U.S. if that makes a difference. (Or maybe that should be a different post, just correct me if that's the case, I'm a newbie...)
> 
> [[P.S. Just noticed your "IRL" child is named Ella, that is not *actually* my name, it's from a catchy song from the singer Rhianna & that's how I picked it, just fyi :) ]]

Hi! Ofcourse you can post here- the more the merrier :happydance:
I was in between jobs when i got pregnant so i cant help with that part. I definatly dont think 30 is old :hugs: Atleast you guys know you will definatly be ready for a bubba :kiss:
I know that song lol


----------



## 4magpies

MiissMuffet said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls....
> 
> I'm 23, OH is 24.
> 
> We are WTT #1 and we are starting TTC at xmas time so lets call its Jan 2011!
> 
> So excited the waiting is killing me.
> 
> At the moment I am not on the pill and we dont use condoms. He pulls out most the time. I am also using a persona but we dont take much notice of the not having sex on red days thing just using it to track my cycles and know when I ovulate so I should catch quicker.
> 
> I have some fertility problems. I have a blocked left tube and a dodgy left ovary so I have that to contend with when we start.
> 
> I am waiting cause OH isnt ready yet and my probation is up in November for my job so I'll be nice and safe for maternity leave!
> 
> xxx
> 
> :hi:
> I hope the wait goes speedy fast for you and you have no problems concieving!!! Baby dust to u xxxClick to expand...

Thank you honey...

So how is everyone? 

Cant wait to be TTC... we had a lil accident on tuesday night and I was ovulating so hoping I get lucky!!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm, good i'm actually drinking a bottle of wine. Baby and OH in bed and i'm just chilling on here. Call it sad, but i just call it awesome! lol!!!
I really want to get pregnant again. I want 2 babies. But the one thing thats making me take my pill every morning is it be more fair on ella if we wait till jan. But if it happens it happens. OH wants another one now. it doesnt help me stay sane i tell ya. I did the groceries tonight and a pregnant lady was in every isle i was in. I was so jealous. I was just thinking get out of my sight!! LOL!


----------



## 4magpies

Haha.. see its the other way round with me my OH is the one that wants to wait. Its so frustrating!! Lol.

Hopefully I will get lucky this month... we have just moved into a new house and you know what they say... new house, new baby!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

i hope u get a bfp then! But on the other hand will miss u sticking around for wtt jan lol. I really cant see me waiting that long. but im scared if im pushing it. Ella is a gem. She has a bed time and sleeps through the night, she is sooo easy we are so lucky. it makes wtt more of a reality so i want to try NOW but then what if the next one is the devil? probably- seeing as we have an angel we are sure to get a more crying baby haha


----------



## lynnikins

lol well as you know Andi i had a few rough weeks at the begining with EJ compared to Nate who was a total dream child, not sorry i waited til he was 1 though and im keeping reminding myself of that everytime i want to start trying for another one


----------



## lauzie84

MiissMuffet said:


> I'm, good i'm actually drinking a bottle of wine. Baby and OH in bed and i'm just chilling on here. Call it sad, but i just call it awesome! lol!!!
> I really want to get pregnant again. I want 2 babies. But the one thing thats making me take my pill every morning is it be more fair on ella if we wait till jan. But if it happens it happens. *OH wants another one now. it doesnt help me stay sane i tell ya. I did the groceries tonight and a pregnant lady was in every isle i was in. I was so jealous. I was just thinking get out of my sight!! LOL!*

*

Mine is the same!! Although the same as you, I don't think it would be fair on Amy, plus she is still quite whingey a lot of the time, and I don't know how I'd cope with that plus pregnancy. With my pregnancy with Amy I had really bad hypermesis, so am worried I will have this again with a second pregnancy x*


----------



## MiissMuffet

lauzie84 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> I'm, good i'm actually drinking a bottle of wine. Baby and OH in bed and i'm just chilling on here. Call it sad, but i just call it awesome! lol!!!
> I really want to get pregnant again. I want 2 babies. But the one thing thats making me take my pill every morning is it be more fair on ella if we wait till jan. But if it happens it happens. *OH wants another one now. it doesnt help me stay sane i tell ya. I did the groceries tonight and a pregnant lady was in every isle i was in. I was so jealous. I was just thinking get out of my sight!! LOL!*
> 
> *
> 
> Mine is the same!! Although the same as you, I don't think it would be fair on Amy, plus she is still quite whingey a lot of the time, and I don't know how I'd cope with that plus pregnancy. With my pregnancy with Amy I had really bad hypermesis, so am worried I will have this again with a second pregnancy x*Click to expand...

*

I had extreme morning sickness so am scared what if i get that sick again how am i going to cope?!*


----------



## lauzie84

I know - that's the only thing that worries me. I was off work sick from when I was 7 weeks pregnant, constant sickness. I'm worried about how Iwould cope with that and look after Amy at the same time. Although I suppose for all we know, we could fly through the next pregnancy with no probs xx


----------



## amber8907

Hi ladies, my hubby and I are planning on ttc jan 2011 for baby #2. The wait has gotten so hard ever since we brought up the whole baby number 2 thing lol... I just dont want to wait any more its like the time was flying by before and now its going so slow. I want to wait until january 2011 so that way my little girl will be 3 by the time baby #2 is born and also because my sister in law is pregnant right now and I feel like everyone will say that I got pregnant because she was. We were pregnant at the same time with our firsts... my nephew is only 1 week younger than my daughter lol. But I am aiming for another winter baby.... I just loved it the clothes were so cute. We're hoping for a boy this time. Im so scared of the whole morning sickness thing... I never got sick when I was pregnant with my daughter. And my daughter was such an angel child... she slept through the night since she was born and never cried... i would actually have to wake her up to feed her. But Im just worried the next will be a little demon baby lol and cry all of the time.


----------



## MiissMuffet

There seems to be alot of wtt for number 2! just shows that babies are awesome and we want more!!! :D:D x


----------



## lillypiesmummy

number 3 for me lol, winter babies r fab, you get to cosy them all up like this 
https://i401.photobucket.com/albums/pp95/boostars/harvey/DSC00212.jpg
:haha:


----------



## MiissMuffet

aww hun he's beautiful! It's winter here now she has a better wardrobe than me!!


----------



## lillypiesmummy

i know, lilly has all these cute winter dresses and i always wish they did them in adult sizes lol


----------



## Sooz

Hey!

DH and I have put back WTT a couple of times now as we have decided there were things we needed to get done first. The outstanding biggie was owning our own house, and we were half way through the purchase when out TTC date came up this year so we have decided to wait until we have recovered some of the money we had to outlay. 

Current plan is NTNP from November and TTC from January! He will be 30 next year and always wanted his first before then so he is ramping up the pressure now.


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sooz said:


> Hey!
> 
> DH and I have put back WTT a couple of times now as we have decided there were things we needed to get done first. The outstanding biggie was owning our own house, and we were half way through the purchase when out TTC date came up this year so we have decided to wait until we have recovered some of the money we had to outlay.
> 
> Current plan is NTNP from November and TTC from January! He will be 30 next year and always wanted his first before then so he is ramping up the pressure now.

OH wanted his 1st before he was 30 and Ella was born 1 month before he turned 29. Worked out perfectly :thumbup:

I guess when we TTC it will be more NTNP like we did for Ella. All the effort we did was stop taking the pill and just have sex. (and maybe tilted myself up for a few minutes after :blush: :haha:) The charting and stuff just confuzzles me so :wacko:


----------



## Sooz

Well I turn 24 next week and DH also turns 29 next week so realistically he is going to be 30 before any LO gets here but at least he can take comfort from the fact I'm (hopefully) pregnant in the last few months of his 20's! :lol:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Thats the same age gap as me and my OH. i'm 24 and he is 29 lol
Happy birthday btw :flower: x


----------



## lauzie84

My OH was the same, he wanted his first before he turned 30 - thats this december.
MissMuffet - we'll be NTNP from Jan too, thats what we did for Amy and it worked. I don't really understand the charting thing, so hopefully NTNP will work again. 
Lillypiesmummy - I hadn't even thought that if we start TTC in Jan, I'll hopefully have a winter baby! Amy was born in March, so more of a spring baby. Winter clothes are so so cute x


----------



## Honeypot

Add me to the list =) Jaw surgery hopefully in the middle of December, so after time of healing, I should be trying early or middle of January =)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Right, i should make a list. Perhaps say what number baby this will be, and also if you are hoping for a specific gender?


----------



## MiissMuffet

All done :) x


----------



## lauzie84

I'm on team yellow for now, don't really mind what we have. Although OH would like a boy x


----------



## MiissMuffet

awesome! I don't mind either way but i'd be lying if i told you i didn't want another girl. 2 girls would be awesome. Plus I have all the clothes :) Alittle boy would be delightful though :cloud9:


----------



## lauzie84

I know - it'd be easier as we have EVERYTHING in pink and I mean everything! lol! But in the same way if we had a little boy, it would mean more shopping! yay!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

That's true, the shopping part was fun. Although we got given alot of our clothes, and I mean A LOT! All really nice, like new stuff from my cousin. the big things like the pram, change table, gym, bouncer, bassinet, thats all neutral so we don't have to buy anything new. Perhaps a pram though!


----------



## Sooz

It'll be our first and I would really like a little girl. :)


----------



## lillypiesmummy

this will be my third, i would like a girl this time, i miss buying little dresses and things lol


----------



## EllaUmbrella

MiissMuffet said:


> All done :) x

Cool, thanks!! :thumbup: The list looks so cute!! :D


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*Oh please add me!! lol Jan 2011 and it'll be our first! *


----------



## Hodge-Podge

*OH yeah.. and I'm hoping for a girl!! *


----------



## MiissMuffet

EllaUmbrella said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> All done :) x
> 
> Cool, thanks!! :thumbup: The list looks so cute!! :DClick to expand...

Hehe Thanks :blush:


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hodge-Podge said:


> *OH yeah.. and I'm hoping for a girl!! *

Added you hun :) 1st baby- how exciting! You are in for a treat :hugs: x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

MiissMuffet said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> *OH yeah.. and I'm hoping for a girl!! *
> 
> Added you hun :) 1st baby- how exciting! You are in for a treat :hugs: xClick to expand...

*Thanks! I cannot wait! *


----------



## 4magpies

I'm hoping for a boy! Lol.

Roll on January... never wanted time to pass so quick!!

5 months to go!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Time will go really fast!!! We are over half way through thye year already!
I'll add boy to the list for you :) x


----------



## EllaUmbrella

Ok, um...so this is a turn of events.

OH just called me @ work(!) asking if I wanted to...go look at e*rings with him tonite :shock: . 
We talked about where we would like the wedding(!), what KIND of ring, who to invite etc etc...

Now, you have to understand....he is like..the...LEAST likely person to do this. (i.e., I'm not just some little whiny girl looking for attention. I'm genuinely like WTF??!?). 

We have been together almost 5.5 years and.....this is (basically) the ONLY actual, specific conversation we have had about this :rofl: rather than the old "one day maybe we'll get married." He is a wonderful guy (for the most part, u know, LOL), he's just....well, really a horrible communicator, doesn't like change, would (usually) rather get his teeth pulled than talk about jewelry, etc....basically, a typical "guy" in that sense :rofl:

A few weeks ago we (obvs) talked about WTT until Jan 2011, which is when I found this forum :thumbup:. So I'm thinking maybe, talking about having LO's, has fiiinally "woken him up" :sleep: to be like, oh, wait, maybe I should figure out the rest of my future too :wacko:.

I mentioned on another forum, important things to me (in order) at the moment were (1) having children, (2) house, (3) potentially getting married. I thought that OH and I were on the same page with this so now I'm just like, huh??

We didn't address this but...I think this means we are no longer TTC in Jan 2011, if we are going to have a :wedding: . (By the way? I mentioned just eloping to the courthouse but HE wants to have a wedding?? Who are you and what have you done with my OH???).

So...this is a crazy long-winded way of saying, I don't *think* I'll be on the WTT Jan 2011 list anymore, which makes me nervous as I'm about to turn 30, but....it's fine by me if we get married first, since we wanted to do that eventually.

I'm so :wacko: right now so sorry if this post is crazy. I would say just keep me on the list for now, just in case OH reverts to his usual self. I just wanted to tell SOMEONE as I don't want to tell anyone IRL yet, in case he...changes his mind? I dunno. So yeah, there's the tentative update from EllaUmbrella :D .


----------



## Hodge-Podge

4magpies said:


> I'm hoping for a boy! Lol.
> 
> Roll on January... never wanted time to pass so quick!!
> 
> 5 months to go!
> 
> xxx

*Me and you both!!! I'm counting down the days!!!!!!!!!!    *


----------



## MiissMuffet

*EllaUmbrella*- Sounds abit confuzzling for you :wacko: i am glad your OH is talking about marriage though, even though you are shocked i bet you are well pleased! :D

You can still come in here and talk to us! :dance:

Did you want me to take you off the list or leave you on there for now? x


----------



## EllaUmbrella

MiissMuffet said:


> *EllaUmbrella*- Sounds abit confuzzling for you :wacko: i am glad your OH is talking about marriage though, even though you are shocked i bet you are well pleased! :D
> 
> You can still come in here and talk to us! :dance:
> 
> Did you want me to take you off the list or leave you on there for now? x

Thank you!! We did go look at rings yesterday and he was actually interested in the process...crazy! It's still very surreal to me...I honestly never thought he'd be interested in marriage, tho he's expressed interest in LO's and moving to a bigger house or condo. 

Yeah, although truly surprised, I'm still very pleased!  

Yes, at this point I suppose take me off the official list. I'll take down my countdown ticker too, if I can do that on my phone which I'm on now. 

I will definitely still say hi to you all on here, thanks! Hoping for BFP's for everyone come January!! :D


----------



## amber8907

Hodge-Podge said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a boy! Lol.
> 
> Roll on January... never wanted time to pass so quick!!
> 
> 5 months to go!
> 
> xxx
> 
> *Me and you both!!! I'm counting down the days!!!!!!!!!!    *Click to expand...

Seems like the time is going by so slow lol... I have my little girls birthday to plan, i'm maid of honor in my moms wedding, then christmas to think about and none of it keeps me preoccupied lol ... it's still just going sooooo slow lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

EllaUmbrella- So exciting :dance: 

I'll take you off the list now hun x


----------



## Hodge-Podge

amber8907 said:


> Hodge-Podge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for a boy! Lol.
> 
> Roll on January... never wanted time to pass so quick!!
> 
> 5 months to go!
> 
> xxx
> 
> *Me and you both!!! I'm counting down the days!!!!!!!!!!    *Click to expand...
> 
> Seems like the time is going by so slow lol... I have my little girls birthday to plan, i'm maid of honor in my moms wedding, then christmas to think about and none of it keeps me preoccupied lol ... it's still just going sooooo slow lolClick to expand...

*
Yeah, I keep trying to focus on my birthday and then Christmas... but it seems like forever away!! *


----------



## 4magpies

Hurry up TTC time!!!!!!! Argh.

AF got me and I feel really down and upset.

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

im 6 days late for AF. i've had AF since giving birth even though i'm BFing


----------



## lauzie84

Ohhhhhhh you never know!!! :happydance:


----------



## MiissMuffet

not quite ready ret lol


----------



## Jennifaerie

Can I be added on please? Waiting until our holiday in January :wave:


----------



## lauzie84

MiissMuffet said:


> not quite ready ret lol

lol! i know. i don't know how i could cope pregnant at the mo!


----------



## Sooz

Well it's my birthday today and DH came down stairs looking shamed face, so naturally I concluded, no card (he takes me shopping on my birthday for all my pressies). 

Turns out he did get it, he brought them all in January for the year, but he brought me a birthday card addressed to 'Mum' because he thought we would be pregnant by now. He's decided to buy me a Wife card today instead (he forgot about getting a 'Mum' card until he went to write it) but it made me feel so mushy I'm not angry with him any more!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Jennifaerie said:


> Can I be added on please? Waiting until our holiday in January :wave:

Will do that for you in a mo :thumbup: Is this for your 1st? Are you hoping for a boy or girl or just whatever :D xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Sooz- HAPPY BIRTHDAY! That is so sweet about the card. He could use it for you next year maybe :winkwink: I hope you got spoilt :hugs: xx


----------



## lauzie84

Happy birthday sooz:cake:

That's so cute about the card, dear love him!! xx


----------



## Jennifaerie

It'll be our first I'm 23 and he's 25. Not bothered which we have really as long as we can have one ~(been told I might have trouble) we're waiting a) because I want my snowboarding hol first b) because Hub's sister is about to start IVF again and we'd love to wait until they have a successful Pg c)I want to lose weight first and d) hubby wants to change his job/ move house

so just a little list! He's at a job interview as we speak so that's one off the list with a bit of luck!


----------



## MiissMuffet

They are awesome reasons why to wait :thumbup: I hope DH gets the job!! Best of luck x


----------



## Jennifaerie

I always want to ask what DH stands for lol? Sorry to be dense. We're hoping his sister has more luck this time round, after 4 goes they've finally found what they think has been causing MCs. If it doesn't stick for them this time we might wait until June next year (after Glastonbury) DH is the youngest sibling and we know how hard it's been for them. Thanks for the luck, hope your TTC goes well in Jan!


----------



## MiissMuffet

DH- Dear Hubby. :) That's really nice of you to wait for them hun. you r so nice :)


----------



## Kittique

i will be ttc in january 2011 :) after a m/c of twins. i really have no preference of gender :)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Kittique said:


> i will be ttc in january 2011 :) after a m/c of twins. i really have no preference of gender :)

Sorry for your lost huni. :hugs:
Will this be your 1st baby? x


----------



## Kittique

MiissMuffet said:


> Kittique said:
> 
> 
> i will be ttc in january 2011 :) after a m/c of twins. i really have no preference of gender :)
> 
> Sorry for your lost huni. :hugs:
> Will this be your 1st baby? xClick to expand...

yes it will be :)


----------



## 4magpies

Kittique said:


> i will be ttc in january 2011 :) after a m/c of twins. i really have no preference of gender :)

Sorry to hear about your loss honey.

xxx

How is everyone? So glad its friday and I have a full weekend off (for a change)!! Woohoo. :happydance:

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

It's friday night. i'm looking foward to tomorow night having a few wines :winkwink:
Hows you hun? xxx


----------



## 4magpies

I'm good, we are going out for something to eat with friends on sunday afternoon but I am driving... boo!

I'm just at work on my lunch... 5 more hours to go!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

what do u do for work hun? it's 11.40pm here friday night :) 

xx


----------



## lauzie84

4magpies said:


> Kittique said:
> 
> 
> i will be ttc in january 2011 :) after a m/c of twins. i really have no preference of gender :)
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss honey.
> 
> xxx
> 
> How is everyone? So glad its friday and I have a full weekend off (for a change)!! Woohoo. :happydance:
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Sorry for your loss Kittique :kiss:

xxx

Well I'm ok today. We took amy back to the docs yesterday as the enfamil didn't seem to be helping her reflux, so she's now on ranitidine and the enfamil. So far so good, I seem to be getting my happy baby back! Although she won't sleep this morning, she's been awake for over 3 hours and is just laughing at me when I try to get her to sleep lol! 

Anyone doing anything really lovely over the weekend? I have no plans at all - I am officially a borebag!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Ella is on omeprazol for reflux. She didnt have it bad though, just enough to get distressing when trying to feed sometimes. Just drinking some wine with a fellow mummy friend tomoorw night i'm an ickle bit excited :dance:

xx


----------



## lauzie84

Amys has just started within the past month, we've tried the gaviscon, but no use. She was starting to scream the house down at feeding time, so fingers crossed this works!! Ohhhhh I would love a nice drink. I think I've had maybe 1 glass of wine since Amy has been born.


----------



## 4magpies

I am a warranty lady for Volkswagen.

Fun fun!! Lol.

I have so much house work to catch up on this weekend cause I have been so busy I am behind.

I need to go the bank on saturday morning too!

Sorry to hear about baba's reflux! I suffer with heartburn alot and its awful as an adult!!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

El's only started getting it the last month too it sounds like they could be similar! Does she spew up much? She doesn't normally spill, and its just when she is feeding!

I really need to vacum! Atleast the house is tidy though lol x


----------



## mumnbean

Hey there!

Just saw this thread and thought I'd say hello as I remember you from pregnancy and baby forums...

I'm hoping to TTC soon too. Just need to convince hubby its a good idea!


----------



## lauzie84

MiissMuffet said:


> El's only started getting it the last month too it sounds like they could be similar! Does she spew up much? She doesn't normally spill, and its just when she is feeding!
> 
> I really need to vacum! Atleast the house is tidy though lol x

Hi hun - yes she has started spewing,but like El it's only at feeding times. The raniditine seems to be doing the trick so far! :happydance: I had the wee woman down at the docs today for her last set of jabs, she took them quite well, thank goodness. 

I meant to ask you, did your AF come to visit yet? xx


----------



## lauzie84

4magpies said:


> I am a warranty lady for Volkswagen.
> 
> Fun fun!! Lol.
> 
> I have so much house work to catch up on this weekend cause I have been so busy I am behind.
> 
> I need to go the bank on saturday morning too!
> 
> Sorry to hear about baba's reflux! I suffer with heartburn alot and its awful as an adult!!
> 
> xxx

Oh I know, the reflux is awful, but sure we'll get there! 

I really need to clean my house too! It's a disgrace!! 

I should be doing it now really, but its sunny, so I've popped amy in her swing and we're in the back garden!


----------



## Hanawanabump

Hey everyone!

This is my first post and Ive just found this site tonight! Please can you put me on your WTT Jan 2011 list please!

I (23) have wanted a baby for a while now but my hubby (25) has never been too keen! We always said we wanted one last amazing holiday just the 2 of us, and have some savings and then we would try. So....with Florida booked for Nov, some money in the bank we have had "the talk" and decided we will start trying in Jan 11. So nice because now we are BOTH excited about it!

All I do is think about names, nurseries and nappies! So its great to know theres others thinking the same as me! :baby:

Sorry about the essay!
Hannah :kiss:


----------



## lauzie84

:hi:

Hi hannah!! 

Welcome to BnB!! Not long to Jan now xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Lauzie- No i'm a week late! I took a test. I'm either not pregnant or its too early to tell.

Welcome Hanna :hugs: I'll add you to the list. Yay for hubby now wanting a baby :dance:

xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

mumnbean said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Just saw this thread and thought I'd say hello as I remember you from pregnancy and baby forums...
> 
> I'm hoping to TTC soon too. Just need to convince hubby its a good idea!

Hey :hi:

You want bubis close in age too. Exciting :dance: when were u planning on ttc?

xxx


----------



## mumnbean

I'm not really sure yet... We are ntnp, and would love to start now. Hubby is keen to wait a bit longer.

I think when Arielle is 1 , so feb next year maybe?! It's so hard to make a firm decision...


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... OH has agreed to start taking zinc in preparation of TTC.

So excited about TTC now... we will be starting in december, because I ov late in december.

Look at my ticker!! 4 months... eeeeeeek.

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

4magpies said:


> Hey girls... OH has agreed to start taking zinc in preparation of TTC.
> 
> So excited about TTC now... we will be starting in december, because I ov late in december.
> 
> Look at my ticker!! 4 months... eeeeeeek.
> 
> xxx

Xciting :dance:


----------



## lauzie84

Well ladies - did everyone have a nice weekend? After me saying I would be doing frig all, I ended up with quite a busy weekend. Me, OH and Amy stayed at a friends house and had dinner and a few drinks with her hubby, then on sunday we took the wee lady swimming - was very glad to get out of the house!! 

I had a bit of a wobbly day yesterday. AF came to visit, so it was like PMS city in my house, plus Amy cried all day long - ended up with me and OH having a bit of an argument and him saying there'll be no more babies :( He didn't mean it though!! He apologised before we went to bed and said he was just angry that I was being such a grump, which admittedly I was! lol!


----------



## MiissMuffet

me and OH argue alot some weekends. Sometimes i'm just tired and grumpy and he's home all day in the wkends so i take it out on him. It sux huh!! i hate bad days! I've done some stupid rediculous things when im grumpy, ateast we can laugh at some of them lol.

I had a few wines with a friend on sat night so that was nice. Didn't feel too nice on sunday morning though :shock:

I have been really tired lately and today it felt like i was draGGing my feet all day. Still no AF this way either. 

:flower:
x


----------



## Barbles

When are you ladies going to start taking pre-natal vitimans, if you are at all? i want to start now as I just want to do something baby related and was gonna get the OH on them too? I'm using my daughters bday ticker as my TTC count down as her bday is NYE so only 5 months and 4 days to go :happydance: even though I will be due to OV the following week lol. 
Oh and if anyone has already mentioned vits, sorry havnt looked through the thread in a while :winkwink:


----------



## 4magpies

I take tommys multivits & folic acid now as we arent really using proper protection so could have an accident and want to be covered. You should start 3 months before conception though.

OH said he will start taking vits if I get him some aswell so need to go down boots and buy some!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I never thought of it i might look into it soon. Can get them from the doctor :)


----------



## Barbles

4magpies said:


> I take tommys multivits & folic acid now as we arent really using proper protection so could have an accident and want to be covered. You should start 3 months before conception though.
> 
> OH said he will start taking vits if I get him some aswell so need to go down boots and buy some!
> 
> xxx

Well only a couple of months to go then, we are using condoms so chances of an accident in our house are minimal, damn it :dohh:
I got pregnant with Pheebs by accident and found out when I was nearly 7 weeks (i think I was a bit in denial lol) so never did the whole preparation thing and only starting taking vits and folic acid when I found out.
I just want to do baby stuff, the closer it gets the harder it is to wait!!


----------



## 4magpies

I know I'm a bit why dont we just try now but he wants to wait and I guess Dec/Jan is better than never!! I am semi praying for an accident but it would be nice for when we are TTC too. I dont think I will get lucky with an accident because of my problems I think it will be hard enough for me to fall when we are actually trying!

xxx


----------



## Barbles

4magpies said:


> I know I'm a bit why dont we just try now but he wants to wait and I guess Dec/Jan is better than never!! I am semi praying for an accident but it would be nice for when we are TTC too. I dont think I will get lucky with an accident because of my problems I think it will be hard enough for me to fall when we are actually trying!
> 
> xxx

Its awful how I pray for an accident. I think if something did happen to the condom like it split or something, OH would have an absolute fit and I would be wishing and praying for a BFP. I think he is going to get a shock when it comes to January, he been promising it for so long that when it finally gets here and to get to TTC I think he's going to start being reluctant. Hopefully he will suprise me. 
Not long anyways til I find out.
x


----------



## 4magpies

Yeah I sort of had the same feeling, he was very reluctant to even discuss or decide on a date at first, but he really seems to be coming round to the idea with the stuff he says. He told one of our friends on sunday we are going to start trying in december... my jaw actually dropped!! Lol.

He apparently tells his mates at work too how much of a good mum I will make, and says things to me like "I cant wait to put a baby in your belly".

I'm still slightly terrified he might just randomly change his mind though.

xxx


----------



## bumpy121

Hi id like to be added please :)
will be trying for our second baby in jan 11 when jamie turns 1..dont mind what we have as long as their healthy but....kinda want a girl :) 
cant wait im sooo excited

xx


----------



## bumpy121

:flower:


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'll add you now :) So do u want me to put you down for :yellow: or :pink:?

:flower:

x


----------



## bumpy121

Thanks :) hmmm...the yellow one please

xx


----------



## 4magpies

Hey girls... we are in august!! One month closer...

Think I am gonna book a holiday for inbetween now & TTC!

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Oh yay fun :dance: Where do you think you will go? That will make time go faster!!! x


----------



## 4magpies

Greek islands or the canaries.... somewhere that should still be hot! Lol.

xxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

How is everyone? I hope your weeks are going good! it's still cold here. we went to chipmunks playland for coffee group today. Me and my friend went on the big slide it was fun :blush: its free for under ones and adults. Here is Ella in the ball pit :haha:
https://i35.tinypic.com/2ujm8pc.jpg

What are you up to this weekend?


----------



## anjadoem

Hello. Can u add me too??? I am 32, 33 in nov and dh is 35. We will be ttc our first in jan! But may ntnp in nov.....! Team yellow! Just a ??? As I am nosey.... Those girlies with beautiful babies already- how come u feel broody when u already have a bubs to cuddle? Is it the pregnant bit u miss? Just curious! Xxxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'll add u hun. :) I just really want a close age gap so Ella can have a little brother or sister that she can be friends with. There was a 4 year gap between me and my sister and we never were really close as the gap was so big. I think a close age gap will be well worth it :thumbup: x


----------



## tiger

hey andi - can you add me ? 
we are waiting to try in january (so i can have a good new years , and wont be preg for the wedding or my 21st :) ) lol.
altho we already had a pregnancy scare lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'll add you now Kris- r u hoping for a boy or girl or just any? I'm in the middle of a pregnancy scare right now, just waiting to test. :shock: AF is late and i've had metal mouth!


----------



## tiger

we would like a girl (but i highly doubt it will happen as there are NO girls in jonnos family and he has 5 brothers n 12 nephews lol).
yeh i was 13 days late! i was majorly freaking out! i want to but i just cant afford it at the moment iykwim? 
u have to let us know! how exciting! any thoughts?


----------



## MiissMuffet

you never know aye Tiger :winkwink: x


----------



## Phantom

:hi: I think I have finally made the decision to WTT until Jan. 2011. It will be hard to wait because I've wanted to start for a while now. But we need a few months in our new home to get settled and see how the money thing goes, plus I need to finish my last 2 classes. Hopefully by then I will have talked to a psychiatrist about my anti-depressants and figured all that out. Maybe I will have gained some weight to support a pregnancy. So I have lots to do!

It will be my first little peanut! i am VERY excited, I have everything planned already for either a boy or a girl. My preference would be girl though.


----------



## MiissMuffet

i'll add you now phantom! :hugs: x


----------



## Achelois

Hey ladies,
I have been with my partner for 12 years and we are WTT in January. He already has two children, when I met them 6 and 3 and now 18 and 15!
Cant wait to be a mummy. Had my first doctors appointment last night to make sure I have had all my jabs eg MMR etc and ensure I am doing the right thing eg taking my folic acid and losing weight ;-( (well trying anyway!) 
I dont care about the sex of the baby as long as it is healthy and we can offer the very best in terms of love and support.
FYI I have the copper coil although I was on the pill for 12 years previously and have been off it now for about 2 years. Had the coil fitted late last year.
Anyway, would be good to get to know you ladies as I think that we will all have exciting things to talk about in the coming months

Baby dust and love

A xx


----------



## 4magpies

Welcome honey!!

xxx


----------



## tiger

Hey andi, how did u go with the preg scare???


----------



## MiissMuffet

Still havn't tested yet Tiger. Will probably test next week if AF hasn't come!

Achelois I will add you now huni :)


----------



## tiger

How late r u? I was nearly 2 wks late :-/ what does your gut feeling say?


----------



## MiissMuffet

a couple. did u test?


----------



## tiger

yeh i tested everyday lol but then got af :) do u think u r ?


----------



## MiissMuffet

i think i could quite possibly be


----------



## Sooz

Ladies, DH and I are going to be starting earlier than planned and be moving to TTC end of October, beginning of November. Thanks for having me for my short stay and lots of luck for your :bfp: come January. xxxx


----------



## MiissMuffet

oooh good luck Sooz!!!

x


----------



## lauzie84

MiissMuffet said:


> i think i could quite possibly be

Sorry have been really bad and haven't been on here in a wee while!! My goodness! Do you think your pg? When you planning on testing!!! Ohhhh I'd be so so excited. I'm really broody at the moment and waiting to Jan to try is killing me. My OH is still wanting to try now and the way I feel at the moment I might just give in:blush:


----------



## MiissMuffet

lauzie84 said:


> MiissMuffet said:
> 
> 
> i think i could quite possibly be
> 
> Sorry have been really bad and haven't been on here in a wee while!! My goodness! Do you think your pg? When you planning on testing!!! Ohhhh I'd be so so excited. I'm really broody at the moment and waiting to Jan to try is killing me. My OH is still wanting to try now and the way I feel at the moment I might just give in:blush:Click to expand...

I have a test here i'll test when i next need to go pee :)


----------



## Achelois

Good luck Miiss Muffet - make sure you let us know! x


----------



## lauzie84

ohhhh sooo exciting!! Good luck - let us know and I hope you get the outcome you want xxx


----------



## tiger

omg omg omg good luck MM!! how did it go ??? so excited for u ! i really want to try again now but Jonno wants to wait til january and plus i want to be able to drink at my wedding lol


----------



## MiissMuffet

It was negative. feel somewhat releieved really. Not long until we can try for our next anyway and i'm in no hurry, i want to give Ella my undivided attention for a little longer I will test in a few days anyway


----------



## beccad

Hi girls, I'm going to crash your thread! Hubby and I are getting started in December, but looking at the calendar my period won't be over until 22nd December so we're sort of starting in January by the time ovulation will come around!

I'm 30 will be 31 in December. DH is also 31. Really looking forward to it all and SOOOOO broody LOL!


----------



## tiger

Welcome :flower: 
is this your first?


----------



## beccad

Yes it will be :)


----------



## Barbles

Havent been on this thread for ages, got some reading to do lol.
Not long to go now ladies, Im hoping to still be a January lady but OH is being 'difficult' again and wants to move it to Feb!! What diference is one month going to make?? Pft!!
Only 4 months and one week until NYE and then its baby making time YAY!! x


----------



## MiissMuffet

Barbles- theres not really much difference in one month, I mean chances are not all of us are going to get pregnant 1st go anyway!

beccad- i will add you now! Are you hoping for a wee pink bundle or a blue bundle or just which ever?

How is everyone else? Not long to go now eeeeek! 
I started feeling bad about wtt i was talking to my friend i said will ella think she isnt good enough thats y i want another, and she said to me no, its becasue she is so good you want another. that made me feel better, i dont want ella to feel left out at all.

My friend came and visited today, her son was giving Ella kisses :kiss: he is 3 and got so mad when his mum was holding Ella. :haha


----------



## beccad

I hadn't really thought about which colour to be honest. Just a baby will do!

Your Ella is gorgeous Miss muffet!


----------



## Mommy2Be2011

ME! I am a January girl too! We will be trying for our first.
I've already timed it out on the calendar according to my cycles and I should be ovulation around the last week of January, and if it all goes right then I will get a positive hpt a few days before valentines day for an awesome gift for my husband!!

I am a nanny and love love love children. I have a ton of friends having babies and getting pregnant now but we are waiting just a few more months for some things like job, and housing to fall into place!

So glad I found this website....I can't stand the wait! I am so excited!

Maggie


----------



## MiissMuffet

Hi Maggie! how exciting you are here to join us! If you love children then you are in for a treat, as having your own is just over whelming!!! Are you hoping on a pink or blue bump or just any?

Well as for us, we are NTNP at the moment. I havn't been taking my mini pill and DH is fine with this. But in saying that I'm still sore from my episiotomy so not doing the dance very much at all :dohh:

In the middle of a fight at the moment. We were about to give Ella a shower with her daddy but he decided to have tea first and she got to tired for a shower, and me and my hormones got the better of me, don't know why i'm so snappy at the moment :( He is sulking in the bathroom as we speak :(

I'll add you to the list maggie :hugs: x


----------



## lauzie84

MiisMuffet - sorry to hear you didn't get a BFP! But you're just right to enjoy your time with Ella for now. I was thinking about coming off the pill earlier than Jan - but think it is prob right to enjoy Amy growing up for a bit first. 

Having a poop time at the moment - AF is here. Has been here for nearly 2 weeks - I really don't know what's going on with it. Plus it came in the middle of my pill cycle - anyone else had this? xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

No i havn't had a period for almost 2 months now!!


----------



## beccad

Hello maggie!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Anyone here? I'm having a couple wines, OH is now in bed and I'm just on here chatting to myslef ladedadedada :haha:


----------



## Mommy2Be2011

Thanks!!! My husband wants a girl...so sweet to me :)

I am boy or girl...but leaning towards a girl! :)


----------



## Mommy2Be2011

My obgyn went ahead and put me on pre natal vitamins...somebody asked about that.


----------



## MiissMuffet

I'm taking folic acid with my iron pills :) x


----------

